# 08 brute idle adjustment



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I know someone had already posted something on this a while back but I tried to adjust my idle and nothing happended I guess I didnt do the right screw but it may be that I am running a PCIII and you cant adjust the idle on the fuel injected. Anybody have a picture of the Screw your supposed to adjust to make it idle higher?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Post # 5

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4900&highlight=idle+adjustment


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

^-- yep!


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

got it thanks bootlegger I need to call you optimizer from now on haha


----------

